# GlenBooth Reservour Overflow, Sept 2013



## PaulPowers (Sep 26, 2013)

Nothing worse than having to bodge together a way out because some filthy pikey has nicked the ladders 

I had a job down the road then a job so decided to pop in to check the spillway out



> Submerged under the Greenbooth reservoir are the remains of a weaving mill and the village of Greenbooth. The reservoir lies three miles north west of Rochdale, just outside the village of Norden. The weaving mill was built in the 1840s on or near the site of a corn mill. It specialised in producing woollen flannel, which would have been distributed to clothing manufacturers across northern England. Its original owner was James Butterworth, who in due course passed it to his son-on-law, a Mr Hutchinson.
> 
> Greenbooth Reservoir took over two years to build and was completed in 1961, at a cost of £2,101,000. It was planned and built by the Heywood and Middleton Water Board. The dam itself is at the southern end of the Naden valley and it is the lowest of four reservoirs built in the valley. The dam is 117 feet high and 1,000 feet long





























The end of my torch is the size of a teens fist


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thas one big ass incy!


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks very much like you found yourself a "false widow" there! Lots of them about it seems thanks mainly to a changing climate. Give a nasty nip, these. Not life threatening, but bloody painful, and like most spider bites, a good chance of infection too.

Someone nicked the ladders? Only last night, three vans in my road were targetted by pykies! Owners found them all jacked up on bricks and the wheels missing. The Police wanted to know if anyone had challenged them, as it may give rise to arrests - OF THE VAN OWNERS!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 27, 2013)

Fantastic photos as usual Mr Powers!


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> Looks very much like you found yourself a "false widow" there! Lots of them about it seems thanks mainly to a changing climate. Give a nasty nip, these. Not life threatening, but bloody painful, and like most spider bites, a good chance of infection too.
> 
> Someone nicked the ladders? Only last night, three vans in my road were targetted by pykies! Owners found them all jacked up on bricks and the wheels missing. The Police wanted to know if anyone had challenged them, as it may give rise to arrests - OF THE VAN OWNERS!



Looks like a standard cave spider to me.


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 27, 2013)

Never donw the old tunnels bit! But from seeing more and more pics, its looks like a good explore!

Might have to dig the old wellys out!


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 27, 2013)

It's not a false widow, the colour is all wrong 

Cave/drain spider bites hurt like hell as well as I found out when one fell in my wader


----------



## King Al (Sep 29, 2013)

Superb pics as always Paul!


----------

